# Einzelraumregelung + gemeinsame Lüftung ???



## Onkel Dagobert (25 April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem aus der Haustechnik. Gegeben sind zwanzig Räume welche über Deckenplatten beheitzt oder gekühlt werden können. In jedem Raum befindet sich ein Sollwertsteller. Die jeweiligen Temperaturen werden in den Räumen gemessen und über Ventile an den Deckenplatten geregelt. Ich habe also für jeden Raum einen individuellen Sollwert. Die zwanzig Räume werden über zwei Heiz-/Kühlkreise, getrennt nach Nord und Süd, versorgt. D.h. ich kann z.Bsp. die Räume der Südseite kühlen, während ich die Räume der Nordseite beheize. Soweit kein Problem.

Zudem habe ich eine Lüftungsanlage mit Heiz- und Kühlregister, und zwar für alle Räume gemeinsam!

Frage:
Auf welchen Sollwert regle ich die Zulufttemperatur?

Zusatzfrage:
Auf der Südseite habe ich zusätzlich einen Sensor der die Sonneneinstrahlung misst. Wie kann ich diesen Messwert gescheit verwenden?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Zefix (25 April 2007)

Hab zwar nicht viel Ahnung von Regelungs bzw. Klimatechnik,
aber mit dem Konzept wirds schwer...
Was ist wenn die Räume der Südseite unterschiedliche Temperaturvorgaben haben, so dass für ein paar geheizt und die anderen gekühlt werden müsste?

Wär doch besser wenn die einzelnen Kühlplatten unabhängig von Nord-Süd heizen oder Kühlen könnten.

Wenn kein Kühlbedarf besteht kann die Kühlung abgeschalten werden bzw. andersrum.

Und die Lüftung liefert den Mittelwert aller Sollvorgaben, den Rest der Soll/Ist Temperaturdiffernz müssten dann die Platten schaffen.?

Mit dem Sonnensensor wüsst ich jetzt auch nix anzufangen, auuser in jeden Raum ne Lampe die Anzeigt dasss die Sonne scheint


----------



## Raydien (25 April 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> zwanzig Räume welche über Deckenplatten beheitzt oder gekühlt werden können. In jedem Raum befindet sich ein Sollwertsteller. Die jeweiligen Temperaturen werden in den Räumen gemessen und über Ventile an den Deckenplatten geregelt.


 
Verstehe ich das richtig (ich kenne keine Deckenplattenklimadinger) das quasi jeder raum eine Klimaanlage hat? das heißt in der Lage ist das ding inviduell zu regeln? aber die den Luftstrom aus einen gesamten Kanal entnehmen. 



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich eine Lüftungsanlage mit Heiz- und Kühlregister, und zwar für alle Räume gemeinsam!


 
Daher denke ich 1 gesamten Luftstrom .. dieser Luftstrom kannst du vorkühlen bzw, vorheizen.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Frage:
> Auf welchen Sollwert regle ich die Zulufttemperatur?


 
Das hängt von der Leistung deiner einzelnden klimastellen ab .. wieviel die schaffen herunterzuziehen bzw, aufzuheizen. Dementsprechend solltest du einblasen. Das heißt wenn die einzelnden Klimastellen zB. + / - 5 Kelvin herunterziehen/aufheizen können solltest du zusehen das die Vorlagetemperatur der Zuluft auf 20°C steht.




Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage:
> Auf der Südseite habe ich zusätzlich einen Sensor der die Sonneneinstrahlung misst. Wie kann ich diesen Messwert gescheit verwenden?


 

hmm was dieser doofe Sensor soll weiß ich auch nicht. wenn die Sonne im Süden ist, steht die Sonne am höchsten und es ist mittag, pauschal am wärmsten. Da du allerdings eh eine einzelnde Raumregelung hast spielt das Mopped keine Rolle. Ich könnte mir allerhöchstens Rolladen Hoch /runter vorstellen, aber an einer Klimaregelung. 
Nur wenn die Sonne ufm kanal prallt und der sich erwärmt .. dadurch die geförderte Luft sich erwärmt .. dadurch deine vorluftregelung versaut, da wäre aber ein sensor unsinng .. würde da lieber ein Temp fühler im kanal bohren... 


Hoffe konnte dir weiterhelfen... Gemacht habe ich aber auch sowas noch nie, ich würde es ersteinmal so machen.

gruß

das Ray


----------



## Werner54 (26 April 2007)

*Wohlfühlklima*



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auf welchen Sollwert regle ich die Zulufttemperatur?


 
Nicht kälter als 13,5°C und nur so warm, dass keine Kühlung anspringt. 
Solange gekühlt wird, nicht vorheizen und unter 16°C Außentemperatur nicht kühlen.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auf der Südseite habe ich zusätzlich einen Sensor der die Sonneneinstrahlung misst. Wie kann ich diesen Messwert gescheit verwenden?


 
Als Freigabesignal, Plausibilitätskontrolle oder Störwertaufschaltung.


----------



## maxider1 (26 April 2007)

*Fun*

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe hast du 2 1Rohrsysteme (Kühlen - Heizen mit einem Umlenkventil für Nord und Süd getrennt). - Einzelraumregelung sehr schwer durchzuführen. Für Räume mit genauen Temperaturvorgaben nicht möglich.

Zu deiner 1 Frage:
Ist die Lüftung nur für Frischluft - Grundlast (z.B.: keine Fenster zum öffnen) zuständig oder sollte hier auch die Raumlufttemp. geregelt werden, wichtig ist hier ein sicherer Abgleich der Hydraulik (Lufttechnisch gleicher Luftaustausch bei allen Räumen).

Wenn Raumlufttemp. Regelung:
Abluftfühler Lüftungsanlage vorhanden, wenn ja Mittelwert aller Sollwerte bilden und auf Ablufttemperatur Kaskadenregelung für Zulufttemperatur legen, kein Abluftfühler - Mittelwert Raumtemp. nehmen.
Achtung Zuluftregelung Taupunkt (min. Zulufttemp) beachten! 
Zusätzlich Raumregler Heizen - Kühlen mit AT verriegeln.
Möglich wäre noch eine Gewichtung der Raumfühler z.B.: bei Grossraumbüros. 

Bei Grundlastregelung:
Zulufttemperatur über Aussentemp. vorgeben.

Zu deiner 2 Frage:
Da die Deckenplattenregelung ein sehr träges System ist ist es möglich mit diesem Fühler bei Sonneneinstrahlung den Sollwert der Südlichen Räume bereits zu senken um eine Raumaufheizung zu vermeiden.

Im Allgemeinen ist das System nicht vorteilhaft, da z.B Südseitig 1 Raum Sollwert 20 GRD und ein 2 Raum 28 GRD haben kann, wie reagierst du nun auf die Vorregelung des Stranges (heizen oder kühlen) - Hier ist nur eine Absprache mit dem Planner möglich und man einigt sich auf AT Freigabe Heizen und Kühlen.

hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
Gruß
MAX


----------



## zotos (26 April 2007)

Wenn Chefbüro vorhanden dann ist der Regler mit Prio auf die Vorgabe von da einzustellen ;o)


----------



## Zefix (26 April 2007)

Oder demokratrisch:
Wenns die Mehrheit warm will, wird geheizt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 April 2007)

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. Ich werde mir alles noch mal fein säuberlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Unter den gegebenen Umständen wird das Rad nicht so ganz rund werden.

Momentan bin ich auf folgendem Standpunkt:
Umschaltung zwischen Heizen und Kühlen erfolgt aus der mittleren Regelabweichung der einzelnen Räume, stark gedämpft und mit Hysterese, jeweils für Nord und Süd getrennt.

Beim Sollwert der gemeinsamen Zulufttemperatur mache ich eine Fallunterscheidung. Wenn beide Zonen auf Heizen stehen, nehme ich den kleinsten Raumsollwert als Sollwert für die Zulufttemperatur. Wenn beide Zonen auf Kühlen stehen, verwende ich den größten Raumsollwert. In diesen beiden Fällen sollte die "Energievernichtung" schon einmal begrenzt bleiben. Bei gemischtem Betrieb bilde ich mir einen Mittelwert aus allen Raumsollwerten. Den Sollwert der Zulufttemperatur dämpfe ich sehr stark, wodurch krasse Sollwertsprünge vermieden werden.

Passt das soweit?

Den Sonnensensor schalte ich als Störgröße auf die Einzelraumregler der Südseite auf.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Werner54 (27 April 2007)

*Mittelwertbildung*

Hallo Onkel,

für gescheite Mittelwertbildung ist es oft besser, vorher die beiden Ausreißer, also den jeweils größten und den kleinsten Wert zu verwerfen. Der Mittelwert aus dem Mittelfeld heraus gebildet ist dann viel ruhiger.


----------



## maxider1 (27 April 2007)

*Möglichkeiten*

Hallo Onkel,

Nochmal:
Die Deckenheizung - Kühlung ist ein sehr träges System!

Deine Strategie für Heizen - Kühlen ist möglich, aber wie erklärst du das den Sekretär(innen), AT Umschaltung verstehen die sicher.

Sollwert für Zuluft im Kühlbetrieb um 5 K (man könnte hier auch wieder mit der Regelabweichnung arbeiten) absenken und Heizbetrieb 5 K anheben - 5 K sind eine Annahme. 

Ein Bürogebäude mit einigen Großraumbüros wurden bereits wie von mir zuvor Beschrieben ausgeführt (ohne Sonnensensor) mit Trennung Nord - Ost und West - Süd Seite. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Rückmeldung das an der Regelung ein Problem ist. Lufttechnisch ist diese Anlage leider verhaut.

Gruß Max


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 April 2007)

maxider1 schrieb:


> ..Deine Strategie für Heizen - Kühlen ist möglich, aber..


Meine Strategie war schlicht und ergreifend Sch.. , bereitet nur Probleme, weiß garnicht wie ich darauf gekommen bin. Es waren wohl etwas viele Vorgaben, die ich hatte. Sollwerte über HMI, Sollwertkorrekturen über Raumsollwertsteller, Absenkung im reduziertem Betrieb, DIN1946 (Sommeranhebung) und auch noch eine echte Notbedienebene für alles mögliche.

Die Strategie habe ich jetzt geändert und schalte abhängig von der AT um. Die Lüftung überarbeite ich auch noch mal. Es wird eine Abluft-Zuluft-Kaskade nach euren Hinweisen.

Unbezahlbar, dieses Forum! Danke!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Werner54 (30 April 2007)

*Sollwertsteller*

Hallo Onkel!

Alles wird gut! Mit Abluft-Zuluft-Kaskade wird es funktionieren. Einzig die Sollwertsteller könnten Sorgen machen: Nicht wegen der Technik, sondern weil Menschen sich nicht vorstellen können, dass es zwischen 0% und 100% Einstellwert noch mehr gibt. 
Oder hat schon mal jemand in den Zügen der Bundesbahn einen Heizungssteller in Mittelstellung stehen sehen?


----------



## crash (30 April 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo Onkel!
> 
> Alles wird gut! Mit Abluft-Zuluft-Kaskade wird es funktionieren. Einzig die Sollwertsteller könnten Sorgen machen: Nicht wegen der Technik, sondern weil Menschen sich nicht vorstellen können, dass es zwischen 0% und 100% Einstellwert noch mehr gibt.
> Oder hat schon mal jemand in den Zügen der Bundesbahn einen Heizungssteller in Mittelstellung stehen sehen?



~1000% ACK


----------



## maxider1 (2 Mai 2007)

*Sommerkompensation*

Hallo Onkel,

Bei Zu-Abluftkaskade min - max SW nicht vergessen Standart 17/32°C.
Führungsregler ist P Regler!


Sollwert Raumregelung +/- 2.5K vorgeben,

Wenn Lüftung mit Umluftklappe oder Wärmerückgewinnung ist Sommer-_ Winterumschaltung über Abluft und AT Fühler einzubinden ink. minmum Aussenluft Anteil = Energieoptimierung.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, die Regelung bei der Übergabe immer mit einem Auto zu vergleichen, das verstehen die Kunden am besten, den hier wird auch nicht vom 1 auf dem 5 Gang geschalten - sowiel zum SW Steller.

gruß
Max


----------

